# So I finally purchased the camera I've been waiting months for!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to say that I couldn't be happier. The main reason I went with this camera is its ability to take pictures in low light settings without a necessity for flash. Besides the fact that its an awesome camera.

These are my first few pictures taken with the camera, I obviously need more time with it...They are not quite up to my standards, but there is an adjustment period as I expected going from a Rebel to a semi pro camera. I can't wait to purchase a couple more lenses!!!

Tess









Avery



























And just a random indoors with little light...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

And just a couple from the daycare I work at part-time


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! Expecting some big things of you in the next couple of months!
Which camera did you get?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hay those are looking good. I know you did say something about what camera but I can't remember what it was. Canon?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

After going back and forth on what to buy I ended up going with the Canon 6D...


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

wow those are really good! I have a Cannon Rebel T1i I just got in February


----------

